
Doctorow & Stross's "The Rapture of the Nerds" creative commons edition released - cstross
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2012/09/rapturous-nerds.html
======
joeyh
I haven't read the book yet, but I enjoyed reading all the front and back
matter about the licensing etc.

    
    
        I am a copyright criminal, and so (in all probability) are you.
        No, I'm not exaggerating. I will confess to having cracked the
        DRM lock on novels that I wrote

\-- Stross

    
    
        Dude. Did you seriously just read the entire legalese
        block? Or did your cat sit on the PgDn button? Either way,
        we stand in awe. You have attained the terminus of this    
        book and all its associated metadata, forematter, 
        afterwords, and other miscellanea. Achievement unlocked.
    

Nice old-school textfiles feel, I always enjoy that in Doctorow's free
editions and it's nice to have Stoss in on it too.

~~~
egypturnash
There's a couple of commercial interludes scattered throughout the book that
are similarly amusing. I came damn close to giving them money for the giggle-
value of these things alone.

------
wazoox
I know that the number of people buying this NOT from the US or Canada must be
abysmally small, but I love both Stross ( stop whatever you're doing and go
read Accelerando) and Doctorow (stop whatever you're doing and go read "for
the win") and sadly, there is no practical way to get this in exchange of a
decent number of my precious euros. That's too bad, really. Any suggestion?

~~~
philf
It's available for the Kindle or as a hardcover in the German Amazon store if
that helps.

~~~
wazoox
How can I be sure that the Kindle version in Europe isn't DRM laden? I won't
buy any DRM-laden book under any condition. Well, hard cover is fine, but I
already have one and a half room filled with books, I'd rather stop buying
dead tree once and for all.

------
AndrewDucker
I think that the "Buy a copy for a school/library" suggestion is brilliant.

Because I can't buy the book DRM-free in the UK (so far as I can see), but I
can make sure that some money goes to Charlie, Cory and the editors, etc. who
put hard work into creating it.

~~~
Aloisius
Google Books UK carries the DRM-free version according to Boing Boing:
[http://books.google.co.uk/books/about/The_Rapture_of_the_Ner...](http://books.google.co.uk/books/about/The_Rapture_of_the_Nerds.html?id=5zEBUjc7p0gC&redir_esc=y)
and I imagine the DRM-free version on the iTunes store is also carried in the
UK.

~~~
AndrewDucker
That page says that there is no ebook version available.

------
AndrewDucker
It _is_ a shame that it's only available on that page in HTML format. Usually
the books that Charlie and Cory have released CC have been available in mobi,
epub, etc.

~~~
dasmoth
I think the alternative formats are normally created by readers. They'll
probably start to show up soon, or you could create and submit your own.

Edit: although unlike Cory's earlier books, this is under a NoDerivs license.
It's possible that changes matters slightly...

Edit2: If you go to Cory's site (<http://craphound.com/rotn/download/>) it
sounds like alternate formats are still an option (and indeed EPUB and MOBI
are already there).

~~~
cstross
The noderivs license is specifically to allow us to sort out commercial
translations. Once these have happened (hint: this is a long term thing) we
may well be able to relax the license.

We'll add epub, mobipocket, and other ebook formats as and when we have time.

------
vitno
It's a great book. I bought it when it came out because I love both authors
work so much.

------
deepuj
The kindle edition is US only...

~~~
adrianhoward
Hypothetically if you have a credit card that's not already registered with
Amazon, create a new account, enter the mythical US address of your choice,
purchase the book, and then rip it to a sane format via Calibre or whatever
your tool of choice is you can get an ebook copy and give the author money at
the same time.

Or read the CC copy and purchase the dead tree - which is what I'll be doing
once my current reading queue empties.

~~~
tesseractive
Technical question: don't they confirm the address against the one that the
credit card vendor has on file?

~~~
cstross
AMZN do that for app purchases. For books, not so much -- they're aware that
folks may move from one country to another. They _do_ ask you to confirm where
you live, though, and I've heard anecdata about folks who change their country
of residence too much getting cut off at the knees.

~~~
adrianhoward
I've heard that to - which is why I... ahem... I mean why my hypothetical
friend keeps a separate amazon account.

